# Error installing REW 5.18



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello,

I am trying to install REW on a Windows 10 computer. Windows installation is fresh (a few weeks old). Java is installed, but whether I try to install the version with JRE or without it, I immediately get an error upon running the executable. It says "An internal error occurred (error code: 34)" It then refers me to a log file called i4j_nlog_1.log, the contents of which are below.

Any idea what the problem might be? I've installed REW on multiple computers of various OS, including Windows 10, and have not ever seen a problem. TIA.


_Started executable C:\Users\bkeeler\Downloads\REW_windows_5_18_with_JRE.exe at Fri Jan 13 16:39:11 2017

restrict DLL directories
init file name C:\Users\bkeeler\Downloads\REW_windows_5_18_with_JRE.exe C:\Users\bkeeler\Downloads\REW_windows_5_18_with_JRE.exe 56 0
number of sections: 5
size of optional headers: 224
resSectionTableStart: 656
rawDataSize: 14848, rawDataOffset: 345600
sun.locale.formatasdefault is false
language/country is en_US
change working directory to C:\Users\bkeeler\Downloads
single instance mode
semaphore name Local\c:_users_bkeeler_downloads_rew_windows_5_18_with_jre.exe, code 0, value 00000114
Init done
Starting work
number of sections: 5
size of optional headers: 224
resSectionTableStart: 656
rawDataSize: 14848, rawDataOffset: 345600
starting at 360448
verifying integrity length 31581289
ERROR: check ReadFile failed 0 0 31403816_


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I've sent a message to the author of the installer to see what he advises.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you John.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Installer folk say the log indicates an incomplete download, they will change the message in a future installer update. Please try downloading again and check the size of the downloaded file against the figure in the download table.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

JohnM said:


> Installer folk say the log indicates an incomplete download, they will change the message in a future installer update. Please try downloading again and check the size of the downloaded file against the figure in the download table.


Thanks John.

I tried downloading it again, confirming the size is the same as stated on the download page, and got the same message. So I went to archived versions and tried downloading 5.17. Still the same message. Incomplete download doesn't make sense at this point.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The installer folk were pretty adamant the log indicated a truncated download. Do you have the log from the 5.17 attempt? 

If you try the latest V5.19 beta 2 files the MD5 sums and file sizes are:

REW_windows_5_19_beta2.exe: 0447ab69bdd42bfd876e5e855c47871b, 15,517KB (15,888,808 bytes)
REW_windows_5_19_beta2_with_JRE.exe: fe9efb3df3e71bcd73591cfd9e8a32e1, 31,277KB (32,027,560 bytes)
REW_windows_5_19_beta2_with_JRE_multi.exe: 6566e0512b8851654baff8bebab5fb10, 31,277KB (32,027,560 bytes)


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

I just downloaded the beta version you refer to (the one without Java). Its size is 14.9 MB (15,702,598 bytes), and size on disk is 14.9 MB (15,704,064 bytes). So not the same as you quote above. And it also threw an error, lending credence to the idea that it is an incomplete download.

But why would the download not get the full file? I downloaded it from www.roomeqwizard.com/beta.html.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I just downloaded the file and it transferred in full with the original size. Is there any kind of download manager running? Maybe try a different browser?


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

No download manager. I will try a different browser, and maybe a different network. I am behind a somewhat strict firewall, but I can't imagine that the firewall would stop a download just short of being done. It would say yea or nay to the download site before starting. Strange happenings . . .


----------

